# Smartmiter miter gauge sled



## brunob

Thanks Paul. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## GaryK

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a good review. Thanks for the post. I will have to take a look at this one.


----------



## molarman

Very nice review. I have this sled and love it as well. I also have Jointech's digital router lift and their clincher/fence on my router table. I am very satisfied with all of this stuff!!!


----------



## saddlesore

That is an exhaustive review. Thanks for taking the time to write it!


----------



## Grumpy

Great review Paul, thanks.


----------



## boboswin

Thanks Paul.

It looks like it fits the bill for you.
It's so nice when a purchase makes you smile even after the box is gone.

It is the sibling of the old doobie gauge?

Bob


----------



## OttawaP

Bob #2,

The dubbie sled is sort of a dumbed down version I would say, a much more simple design. The smart miter eliminates the need for a left and right version since it miters -50 to +50, and I can't go on enough of that constant zero clearance pivot point…can't figure out how it does it but it sure is an accurate time saver. Think about it , you need a 22" piece with a 15 deg miter? adjust the flip stop to 22", rotate to the 15 mark and cut away.


----------



## blackcherry

Nice review…sorry to hear about the mishap but always happy to hear about a manufactor standing by their products….happy sleding…Blkcherrry


----------



## Greg3G

Good review. Thanks, I always like to hear stories about Good Customer Service. Seems to be a lost art with some companies these days.


----------



## WadeP

Based on your review and watching the on line video demonstration, I ordered one and used this past weekend and it's great. I really like for cutting small project parts and is very accurate.
Thanks for putting me on a unknown great tool.

Wade


----------



## hasbeen

Good review. I'll definately check this out soon, (like now)!


----------



## chipsaw

Thanks for taking the time for this review. I have been expiramenting with jigs for cutting segments for bowls. This looks very promising. The other post here are also helpfull.


----------



## Bluzman

Like molarman I have the SmartMiter. Had it for about 4 years now and it still works perfect, it is extremely accurate and super easy to use. A rare combination when you think about it.

I also have one of their router table/Cabinet Maker systems with the SmartFence and Clincher, same as above. High quality, very easy to use and very accurate. Jointech products are made in the USA!

I had a very positive customer service experience when I purchased the Cabinet Maker system, one of the fence stops was defective, I called them about it, a new one arrived in two days, no charge no fuss. I asked them if I needed to send the old one back, they said no that's too much trouble, they told me to just keep it or throw it away. The honor system, imagine that. It was common when I was a kid, sadly not so much these days.

I work for a manufacturing company as a product manager, one of the most important things I have learned is that customer complaints can be a tremendous opportunity. When someone buys your products its a good opportunity to show them that your company makes quality products. When a customer has a problem with one of your products, it's an opportunity to show them what a great company you have.

Jointech makes very good products and their customer service is second to none.


----------

